# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Pizza “thân quen” Pepperonis – Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Pepperonis
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 29 Lý Quốc Sư; 98 Hàng Trống;  123 K1 Giảng Võ; 24 Nguyễn Chí Thanh; 15 Nguyễn Du; 13 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng; 37 Trần Đăng Ninh; 37 Phan Đình Phùng_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm nhà hàng Pepperonis - 15 Nguyễn Du*


Nhắc đến pizza là chúng ta có thể lên danh sách một loạt nhà hàng đã ăn sâu vào tiềm thức giới trẻ. Trong đấy không thể bỏ qua Pepperonis – mà chúng ta vẫn quen gọi tắt là Peppe.

Chuỗi nhà hàng Pepperonis ngày càng mở rộng, chỉ tính riêng Hà Nội đã lên đến 8 địa điểm, tha hồ cho các bạn trẻ lựa chọn. Rải rác ở khắp các quận trong nội thành Hà Nội: Hoàn Kiếm, Ba Đình, Hai Bà Trưng, Đống Đa, Cầu Giấy, Pepperoni tồn tại khá lâu như một người bạn pizza quen thuộc đối với các bạn trẻ.





Mỗi nhà hàng của Pepperonis lại có một không gian riêng, nhưng đều mang đậm phong cách thương hiệu của hãng. Ưu điểm của Pepperonis là mọi nhà hàng đều ngoài mặt phố, có ít nhất 3 tầng. Do đó, ngoài thưởng thức bữa ăn, các bạn hoàn toàn có view để ngắm cảnh.

Nét trẻ trung của Pepperonis rất phong phú, thường hay làm mới mình bằng những thú vui nhẹ nhàng, ấn tượng rất riêng. Ở một số nhà hàng, Pepperonis trải khăn ăn bằng những tờ giấy trắng tinh, và bày sẵn hộp sáp màu để các bạn đến ăn có thể thỏa sức vẽ tranh nghịch ngợm, làm kỷ niệm.




Điều quan trọng, Pepperonis nổi tiếng với đa dạng các loại pizza thơm ngon, nóng hổi. 










Với rất nhiều cơ hội khuyến mãi, ưu đãi giảm giá, hoặc những combo tiết kiệm, các bạn trẻ có thể tin tưởng vào độ hợp lý của túi tiền khi đến đây. Thông thường, một pizza cỡ lớn (8 miếng) trung bình có giá là 175k, cỡ vừa (6 miếng): 120k và cỡ mini (4 miếng) là 90k. Các loại nước ngọt, giải khát dao động từ 15 - 25k. Gần đây, Pepperonis lại ra mắt thêm rất nhiều loại kem mới cũng chỉ 20-30k/ly. 

Ngoài một list pizza, các bạn có thể chọn thêm salad, pasta, cơm, sườn, các đồ ăn nhẹ... với trung bình giá từ 65k/đĩa trở lên. 

Nếu để giới thiệu về Peppe tôi nghĩ thế vẫn chưa đủ, mặc dù bài viết cũng đã dài. Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy, trăm thấy không bằng... một thử  :hehe: . Các bạn hãy tới thử, và tôi tin các bạn sẽ luôn đặt Peppe là lựa chọn hàng đầu khi muốn ăn pizza.


>> _Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Pepperonis - 15 Nguyễn Du
__Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

_

----------


## thuty

Đã từng ăn quán này ở Lý Quốc Sư rồi, ban đầu cảm giác mình phải xơi hết 1 cái to, ai dè ăn tý đã no hơ hơ

----------


## showluo

Chà chà muốn ăn piazza ghê
Chiều nào phải lên đây 1 chuyến mới được

----------


## pigcute

Ngoài pizza còn rất nhiều món nữa kìa
Thử đến quán này xem sao

----------


## vn-boom.com

có buffe pizza ko ta? vụ trc có đi cùng 2 chị đến quán chỗ Phan Đình Phùng ăn cũng đc!

----------


## duh

> có buffe pizza ko ta? vụ trc có đi cùng 2 chị đến quán chỗ Phan Đình Phùng ăn cũng đc!


có buffet đấy bạn vn-boom.com ạ. buổi tối giá buffet là 120k/ng, buổi trưa thì ... tha hồ ưu đãi  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## lunas2

chưa ăn Pizza bao giờ... :cuoi:

----------


## duh

> chưa ăn Pizza bao giờ...


Thế nên thử đi nha ^^, mình có dự định giới thiệu mấy chỗ pizza teen nữa  :batting eyelashes: . Hy vọng sẽ có quán hợp với bạn!

----------


## stevehien

mạn phép giới thiệu với các bạn nhà hàng corner pizza tại 176 Tân mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Các bạn nào đã ăn ở đây, chia sẻ feedback giúp tớ với nhé.
Hôm nay Thứ 4, nhà tớ đang có KM ăn 1 tặng 1, mong được cả nhà ủng hộ nhiều nha: Thanks



> Hôm nay thứ 4, Nhà Corner Pizza có chương trình KM Ăn 1 tặng 1 nhé cả nhà:
> - Mua 1 Pizza cỡ lớn tặng 1 Pizza cỡ lớn chỉ với 165K
> - Mua 1 Pizza cỡ vừa tặng 1 Pizza cỡ vừa chỉ với 119K
> (cỡ vừa - đường kính 24cm - cắt làm 6 miếng - 2,3 người ăn.
> cỡ lớn - đường kính 30cm - cắt làm 8 miếng - 2,3,4 người ăn)

----------


## littlelove

trông ngon thế!
cuối tuần lên thử xem sao nhể

----------


## aquaria

Cửa hàng này hay có khuyến mại
Ăn cũng rất ngon

----------


## tenlua

mùa đông mà chén pizza thì quá tuyệt
Giáng sinh này muốn đi ăn pizza

----------


## littlegirl

chà chà
muốn ăn ghê á

----------


## cheezelsoshi

cuối tuần toàn thích đi ăn pizza thoai à

----------


## songthan

Mùa đông đi học về đói toàn lùng pizza ăn thoai hehe

----------


## rose

ui ui! nhìn ngon thía

----------


## jhonnyboy

pizza này ăn ngon
nhưng mà phải cái phục vụ lâu
ko bik quán ở nguyễn du có phục vụ lâu như cái quán mình ăn ở hà đông ko

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Ngay gần nhà mình có 2 quán pizza này  :cuoi1: ). Đi bộ 5' là đến

----------

